# Clausing 101 MK1



## Kevin Lohnes (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello fellow members, new to the group, and to the hobby for the most part.

 OK looking for fellow Clausing 101 MK1 owners, just bought one seems to be in good shape for age, previous owner has already did Timken bearing change and some paint work, looking to use lathe in making air gun parts for most part, so can anyone tell me what they have ran into with this model lathe and any tweaks that might need Done? Out of town working so pics of lathe will come later. Thanks.


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello Kevin.  I've got a 108 Clausing, almost the same as yours. I'm not sure about any "tweaks", I haven't done any.
What kind of tooling are you using?


----------



## Fortis64 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi Kevin, I have a Fortis 4800 which is a clone of the Clausing mk1 . One thing to check is the QC gearbox bearings ,inexpensive to replace but can cause grief when they go wrong . The only upgrade I did was to fit a QC toolpost ,other than that it's a fantastic lathe and more than capable of turning out accurate parts .If you click on my signature you'll see how comparable the two machines are . 

Sean


----------

